# binding questions



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have an ebony veneer for my headstock, and an ebony fingerboard, both of which I want bound in maple. I only want the binding to be as thick as the ebony, so when I cut them, should I cut channel for the binding, or should I glue it on then cut? I am cutting by hand unfortunately with the Ibex purfling/binding groove cutter... fun.

Would fingerboard dye (black) dye maple black? I'm thinking about doing the body binding in black, but only decided after ordering all maple bindings. what do you think would look better on an all mahogany Les Paul? maple or black binding? I'm going with all gold hardware, and black "trim" (knobs, pickguard, toggle plate, etc...)


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Blacktooth,

Your first question isn't entirely clear, so I'm not sure if my answer will help. If you are binding a headstock you would usually glue the ebony veneer on first and then cut the channel for you binding. When binding a fretboard you would start by cutting the fret slots. Once that is done cut the board to the correct taper minus the width of the binding on either side. Then you can glue on your binding.

Yes, fingerboard dye will dye maple black. Maple would look just fine on Mahogany. Black would also look good, but I'm not sure about dying maple black and then binding with that. If you were to dye it before gluing it on you may find when you have to scrape or sand the binding level that the colour will become uneven. Also if you were to try dying it or touching it up after it is on the guitar you run the risk of getting dye in the Mahogany. 

I just don't know how good it will look. If you want black binding ebony is an obvious choice, however it sounds like you would have to buy some. Ebony tends to be more expensive and is harder to bend then maple. You can also get black plastic or fibber binding, which is easier to work with. 

Hope that is of some help, and if I didn't understand your first question correctly feel free to ask again.

Josh


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

very good answers !!! nothing to add here :food-smiley-004:


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! Once I thought a little harder on it, I figured i'd be better off buying some black plastic binding for the body. Seem like obvious answers to me now. Thanks


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I was mostly hoping someone would tell me it would be a good idea to cut the headstock veneer down to size minus the binding, because it seems like a painful shape to cut by hand. lol


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

did you make the neck ? why dont you rough cut it out then glue it on & then use a router with template bit & follow around your headstock


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

As for right now, idon't have any router bits, and I've been laid off and have been trying to keep this project affordable. I suppose I could always find someone to borrow from.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

sorry to hear about your that. you could still cut it out to shape & glue your veneer on & sand away the lip by hand as for the route for the binding ,I'm not familiar with the ibex tool


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

STEWMAC.COM : Ibex Purfling Cutter


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

looks like a neat tool


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

It works really good, but it's a pretty painstaking process. my only real worry was at the top of the headstock, les paul style, where the middle meets up, but that would probably be tricky even with a router.


----------

